# Well...well..well!



## zombi69 (Aug 20, 2005)

After quite some time, I have finally found this place! A big hello to Zombie-F, Raxl and of course Citizen Tallee! Zombie-F, I though you dismantled the forums, well at least the old one you had..Great to see you have a new one or at least a latest version anyhow. How long has this been up and running? Well, in the meantime you can expect me to hanging around quite often!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow... zombi69. There's a name from the past. Glad to see you made it here.

I did dismantle the old BadassUniverse forums about a year-and-a-half ago, and in the wake of its destruction, I used my forum software to make a forum for my Halloween site. This forum and its companion site have been here for about as long as the BadassUniverse site has been gone.

Glad to see you here, and I hope you stay a while. Feell free to make yourself right at home.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Hello, Zombie69! We have crossed paths a time or two, on Badass, Tallee's board and now B-Headed and Unpleasant Street. Have a good one, mate, enjoy yourself on the forum.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Zombie69. No forum can have too many Zombies.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Greetings zombi69 and welcome!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome Zombi69!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Welcome back!


----------



## zombi69 (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks for the welcomes!


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Welcome .. Welcome, glad to have you aboard


----------

